# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Ký sự chế "máy tiện mini nhiều chức năng"

## khoa.address

Chơi một mình cũng ko vui nên em đăng bài lên đây để mong nhận được trao đổi và tham vấn của mọi người ah.

Có lẽ ai cũng thích chơi những cái mình tự làm ra và do say nắng tay ngề của một "bác" hay chế đồ RC trên diễn đàn nên em cũng mơ ước có cái máy tiện mini kết hợp phay đa năng để tập tành học theo mà chế cháo những gì mình thích. hihi

Do vốn góp từ heo đất và chủ yếu là đồ lượm lặt nên quá trình thực hiện tiến độ rất chậm và ko theo tiến trình gì cả, phần cơ phần điện náo loạn cả lên.

Và cũng xin nói rõ là em chỉ chế cái máy "Xi En Xi" này với những dụng cụ, máy móc "gia đình" thôi ah. Nên A/E đừng chê bai mấy món đồ chơi của em nhé.

Nay lập chủ đề này để lưu lại quá trình nhập môn của em.

P/s: Do em đăng chủ yếu để trao đổi các vấn đề chế cháo nên xin được mạn phép KHÔNG trả lời những vấn đề như mua đồ ở đâu hay mua cái đó giá thế nào, sẽ làm mất mục đích chế cháo. Vui là chính ah, hihi.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bắt đầu sheet 01

---------o0o---------


Lần đầu đi mua đồ bãi. Hai bộ com bo này nặng hơn 30kg


Tháo ra lau chùi, chắc lấy nhiêu đây thôi, mấy cái dư thừa cất tủ tính sau.

---------o0o---------




Máy tiện thì phải có ụ lắp mâm cặp, đi bãi được con hộp số full inox. Lúc đó ko biết giá trị của nó nên về hết một buổi sáng đục đục gõ gõ móc hết ruột của nó ra, toàn bộ bánh răng hành tinh được giao lưu với bà ve chai (giờ vẫn tiếc). Nhưng lúc đó chủ đích là lấy bộ khung để làm ụ bắt mâm cặp. huhu

---------o0o---------





Thấy anh em sử dụng Arduino cũng chạy được CNC mini, nên cũng sắm một bộ về ngâm cứu thử. Trong quá trình theo dõi fb trên các hội hè thấy anh em bán step rẻ quá nên cũng lấy ít về sưu tầm.

---------o0o---------





Chế máy mà ko có dụng cụ thì sao làm, thôi thì cũng đi hốt con khoan bãi mini về sài, đem về thấy xấu quá nên tắm rửa thay cho em nó bộ đồ. Thay đồ xong thấy công lực của con moto này yếu quá nên cho đi theo diện thanh lý, tìm con moto khác thay sau. Đến thời điểm hiện tại có moto rồi vẫn chưa ráp cho em nó, nên tạm thời cho em nó vào góc bếp nằm tạm. Cuối cùng vẫn chưa có khoan sài. kaka

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 01, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

Điện Máy Nhật Bản, CBNN, CKD, datcnc01, minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC, secondhand, solero

----------


## GORLAK

Hóng quá, heheheh

----------

datcnc01, khoa.address

----------


## biết tuốt

tui có 1 cái ụ tá ra từ con máy tiện dị lắm , khoe và để vứt xó rảnh chế  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

datcnc01, khoa.address, Nam CNC, Th.DươngQ8

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác xài driver đó với động cơ bác chụp hình đó em nghĩ không khả thi đâu, cháy driver liền vì em đã từng thử rồi. nên dùng loại m6600 thì vừa.

----------

datcnc01, khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác xài driver đó với động cơ bác chụp hình đó em nghĩ không khả thi đâu, cháy driver liền vì em đã từng thử rồi. nên dùng loại m6600 thì vừa.


Cái hình test mạch Arduino _ CNC shield V3 bên trên là đang dùng mấy con step 56 loại ngắn, dòng nó < hơn 2A bác ah.

----------

datcnc01

----------


## khoa.address

> tui có 1 cái ụ tá ra từ con máy tiện dị lắm , khoe và để vứt xó rảnh chế 
> [/ATTACH]


Cái ụ của bác nhìn chắc nụi đã quá!

----------

datcnc01

----------


## khoa.address

> Hóng quá, heheheh


Hihi, em sẽ khoe quá trình thực hiện ah.

----------

datcnc01

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 02)

---------o0o---------

Hihi, như đầu bài đã nói bên trên đây là dự án dài hơi nên ko biết đến bao giờ nó xong.





Cái bộ hộp số tính lấy làm ụ bắt mâm cặp em có đề cập đến trong "sheet 1" đem về ướm vào cái bộ combo ray trượt. Nhìn trước nhìn sau, nhìn ngang nhìn dọc nhìn thế nào cũng ko thấy nó đẹp được. 

Nên quyết định đổi phương án.

Kiếm ụ bãi mua thì kiếm đâu ra, mà có thì cũng đâu chắc là vừa ý, giá cũng tùy tâm người bán.

Hay vẽ 01 cái theo ý mình đem nhờ gia công thử, chắc giá cũng ko đến nỗi cao lắm đâu.

Cái hình này em thấy ổn nhất trong mấy cái em vẽ đấy. kaka

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 02, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

datcnc01, secondhand

----------


## vanminh989

hóng dự án của bác  chủ

----------

datcnc01, khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> hóng dự án của bác  chủ


Hihi, em cũng mong chờ nó ra hình thù từng ngày đó ah

----------

datcnc01

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 03)

---------o0o---------



Khi ưng ý bản vẽ rồi em quyết định đập heo đất và đăng đàn trên các hội cơ khí tìm người giúp đỡ.
Cuối cùng cũng có một anh đẹp trai vui tính giúp em biến những nét vẽ nguệch ngoạc thành bộ tạ sáng chói nặng hơn 28kg này.





Lọ mọ một buổi em cũng có được cái ụ bắt mâm cặp theo ý mình.
Bác đẹp trai vui tính tay nghề cao nên mọi thứ vào với nhau bót bọt. (Cảm ơn anh T nếu anh có dạo trên này ah)
Ngồi ngắm em nó tí, chụp hình, dọn dẹp lau nhà và đi ngủ thôi. Khuya rồi, kaka.

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 03, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, datcnc01, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, lacute84, minhdt_cdt10, secondhand, solero

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cho em liên lạc của anh T gia công nha anh, lưu lại chắc chắn có lúc cần.

----------

datcnc01, khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Cho em liên lạc của anh T gia công nha anh, lưu lại chắc chắn có lúc cần.


Vâng bác, đến lúc bác cần bác nt em, em lục lại số gửi bác sau nhé.

----------

datcnc01

----------


## hminhtq

Bác ở tp hcm hay hn vậy ạ e thấy trục chính của bác ko có ren công vòng bi đầu ạ . Vs cái trục chính nên thay hai cái vòng đầu bằng 7208 ạ

----------

datcnc01

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác ở tp hcm hay hn vậy ạ e thấy trục chính của bác ko có ren công vòng bi đầu ạ . Vs cái trục chính nên thay hai cái vòng đầu bằng 7208 ạ


Vâng bác, nhưng gia công thêm ren nhiễn của đuôi trục và con tán của nó sẽ đội thêm mớ $ nên e có tính phương án khác để tự xử cho nhẹ $ ah.

Nếu trục này ngay từ đầu gia công ren côn đuôi trục chính thì bạc đầu của nó kiếm mấy em vòng bi lăn côn lắp vào thì có lý hơn, nhưng đồ chế để mình tự chơi nên làm cái gì chi phí thấp và dễ kiếm hàng thay khi cần thì triển thôi bác. Đầu trục em chơi luôn 2 cái 6208.

Còn vòng bi hàng 7xxx thì chắc ko cần đến mức đó đâu ah, tua máy tiện tầm 3000v/p quay đầu là mãn nguyện rồi.

----------

datcnc01

----------


## ducduy9104

Côn mà bé thế tìm cũng nát nước, có bạc chặn ép vô nữa là đẹp.

----------

datcnc01, khoa.address

----------


## hung1706

Ý đồ of bác chủ chỉ lắp nắp chặn bạc 2 đầu, có chống tâm phía sau ép vô. Nhưng em nghĩ chắc máy đúng nghĩa mini chơi gỗ nhựa chứ ko chơi hàng kim loại nhỉ. 
Nếu xài bạc 72xx thì phải xài 2 đầu 1 đuôi và có con tán lock phía sau. 
Bạc côn cỡ nào chả có mà cũng phải lock tán đuôi với xiết ko khéo chặt quá nó quay cứng ko ngon.
Điểm cộng là bản vẽ chuẩn, gia công chuẩn bài bản chỉ có điểm trừ bé tí là show ít quá ko phê bác chủ ơi haha

----------

datcnc01

----------


## ducduy9104

Có Bác thì sắm tên lửa cũng được chứ nói gì ba cái bạc đạn.

Em kết nhất quả cần máy khoan của bác chủ  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

bác thiết kế bắt ốc từ giưới lên như thế cũng hơi khó nhỉ?

----------


## khoa.address

> Ý đồ of bác chủ chỉ lắp nắp chặn bạc 2 đầu, có chống tâm phía sau ép vô. Nhưng em nghĩ chắc máy đúng nghĩa mini chơi gỗ nhựa chứ ko chơi hàng kim loại nhỉ. 
> Nếu xài bạc 72xx thì phải xài 2 đầu 1 đuôi và có con tán lock phía sau. 
> Bạc côn cỡ nào chả có mà cũng phải lock tán đuôi với xiết ko khéo chặt quá nó quay cứng ko ngon.
> Điểm cộng là bản vẽ chuẩn, gia công chuẩn bài bản chỉ có điểm trừ bé tí là show ít quá ko phê bác chủ ơi haha


Híc, cái máy tính chế chơi nhôm đồng mà nghe bác bảo chỉ cắn được gỗ với nhựa nghe hết muốn chế nữa luôn. Ko chạy nhanh được ta chơi chạy chậm ăn từ từ thôi bác. hihi

Thôi bỏ qua cái vụ bạc 7xxx gì đó đi bác, nghe tới là thấy hao $ rồi.

Bản vẽ ko phải dân cơ khí nên vẽ theo em hiểu thôi thế mà ông anh đẹp trai vui tính vẫn hô biến ra sản phẩm cho em ok đấy.

----------


## khoa.address

> bác thiết kế bắt ốc từ giưới lên như thế cũng hơi khó nhỉ?


Tại lúc đó ko nghĩ ra cách nào để bắt từ trên xuống đó chứ, Hic. Thôi lỡ rồi, giờ đâu có sửa được nữa.

----------


## khoa.address

> Có Bác thì sắm tên lửa cũng được chứ nói gì ba cái bạc đạn.
> 
> Em kết nhất quả cần máy khoan của bác chủ


Haha, 3 cái cần xoay của nó cái còn cái mất mà rụng hết núm nhựa, nên thôi chơi con Buloong M8 Inox vào cho sáng sủa, nhưng hơi ngắn, để hôm nào kiếm 3 con dài hơn lắp vào cho có lực.

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 04)

---------o0o---------

Có được ụ bắt mâm cặp rồi giờ đi kiếm cái mâm cặp phù hợp để lắp vào thôi. Hàm chuck D100 - 3 chấu tự định tâm.

Cũng chịu khó lùng xục các bãi ven đường, ven sông, ven hẻm hốc, mò lên các diễn đàn mua bán đồ cũ, đồ bãi, đồ tháo máy v.v... Kết luận được một số điều:

- Mâm cặp cũ muốn nhập về nghe nói để trốn thuế hay gì đó phải tháo rời các chấu kẹp ra để riêng hết, nên về đây lắp lại đa số là râu ông này cắm cằm bà kia.
- Kiếm được một bộ mini đầy đủ chấu trái, chấu phải (chưa được test được độ rơ lắc v.v...) là đã mờ mắt rồi, quang trọng nhất là đang mờ mắt mà nghe người bán phán giá thì mắt tròn xoe lên luôn.
- Rình mò trên các hội hè, bang bệ lâu lâu cũng thấy mấy bác đăng bán nhưng đa số là mâm 160mm trở lên. 
- Rồi chưa kể có những người bán đem cái thần thánh hóa đồ Nhật (Sài nát bét) lên bán với giá Nhật luôn. Hic hic

Một phần do cũng đã từng sở hữu con Lathe mini C3 nhập nguyên con từ Trung Quốc (nay cho theo diện thanh lý rồi, hic), thấy độ sai số của mâm cặp vẫn dư sức đáp ứng nhu cầu bé nhỏ của em.

Suy đi tính lại, với số $ hạn hẹp em chơi luôn với anh "Tung của", dù $ ít ta vẫn là thượng đế khi đi mua hàng, kaka.



Và cuối cùng em cũng có được cái mâm cặp. kakaka

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 04, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 05)

---------o0o---------

Có được phần quan trọng nhất của cái máy tiện rồi giờ đến chuyên mục sắm phụ kiện cho em nó.

Hồi trước con máy mini lathe C3 của của em nó chạy bằng con moto DC 250W, thế là cũng vác túi vàng ông bà già vợ tặng của hồi môn đi săn lùng DC.


Ảnh trên là kết quả sau một số ngày lang thang vùng chiến thuật của em (lấy luôn mấy bộ để dành do có dự định gắn cho con khoan bàn đã khoe ở sheet đầu) kaka.

Hồi kết cho việc sắm đồ tập 01 mà ko chịu tham vấn kinh nghiệm của các đàn anh, các bậc tiền bối trước khi mua đồ là 04 em DC đó được xếp gọn vào tủ chờ "dự ớn" khác. Híc

---------o0o---------

Chiến dịch săn lùng moto tập 02 được kết thúc với một đống servo và biến tần như sau:


Sau khi mò mẫm để sử dụng thì cuối cùng em chỉ giữ lại hai bộ này cho dự án nhỏ bé của mình.




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkx...zIL2jGDzfe74mw


Tổng kết lại là tốn rất nhiều ngu phí với việc chọn động cơ cho trục chính. Mặc dù đến thời điểm hiện tại em vẫn chưa điều khiển thành thạo được bộ nào. hic hic


---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 05, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------


## solero

Chưa rõ trình chủ thớt nhưng nếu bác mới chơi mà đã đụng vào VFD lái PMSM là hơi chua nha.

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ dùng biến tần fuji fvre11s lái servo panasonic à? Vụ này không ổn rồi. Bán lại cho tôi 1 cái biến tần đê

----------


## khoa.address

> Chưa rõ trình chủ thớt nhưng nếu bác mới chơi mà đã đụng vào VFD lái PMSM là hơi chua nha.


Thì hiện tại em đang thấy nó rất chua luôn bác. Hic!

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác chủ dùng biến tần fuji fvre11s lái servo panasonic à? Vụ này không ổn rồi. Bán lại cho tôi 1 cái biến tần đê


Không ổn là sao bác, tư vấn thêm em với ah.
Hihi còn vụ bán BT thì chắc để em ngâm cứu cái món servo này đã chứ bán lấy gì lái servo ah.

----------


## khangscc

> Không ổn là sao bác, tư vấn thêm em với ah.
> Hihi còn vụ bán BT thì chắc để em ngâm cứu cái món servo này đã chứ bán lấy gì lái servo ah.


Bán cái BT đó mua cái V1000 như ông trần quần đi, rẻ mà :Wink:

----------


## khoa.address

> Bán cái BT đó mua cái V1000 như ông trần quần đi, rẻ mà


Hihi cụ Khang có thể biết giá T.H mua con V1000, nhưng cụ có biết em mua mấy con Toshiba với Siemen bao nhiêu đâu mà cụ bảo con V1000 rẻ hử?
Hao lúa lắm cụ ah, em đang tính quay lại phương án sử dụng mấy con DC cho dễ điều khiển nè.

----------


## huanpt

Vụ spindle sao bác phúc tạp lên vậy?
Trục chính bác dùng để tiện thường thôi thì kiếm con motor cỡ 400w và cái biến tần bé bé chưa tới 1 chai. 

Bác nên để sức lực tập trung vào chỗ khác, DIY máy tiện chỗ khó không phải chỗ này.

----------


## khoa.address

> Vụ spindle sao bác phúc tạp lên vậy?
> Trục chính bác dùng để tiện thường thôi thì kiếm con motor cỡ 400w và cái biến tần bé bé chưa tới 1 chai. 
> 
> Bác nên để sức lực tập trung vào chỗ khác, DIY máy tiện chỗ khó không phải chỗ này.


Dạ anh! Em cũng mua mấy con DC 300W rồi dự định để gắn cho chạy trục chính.
Nhưng được chiêm ngưỡng mấy anh đã sử dụng servo để kéo trục chính nhìn rất gọn và rất lực.
Mấy con servo này gọn gàng mà mạnh hơn rất nhiều moto DC thông thường (con panasonic trong hình to bằng nắm tay mà công suất tới 750W)
Em thì mê cái gì nhỏ gọn mà đẹp, nên quyết định mò mẫm để lái em nó thử mà thấy chua quá ah

----------


## khangscc

> Hihi cụ Khang có thể biết giá T.H mua con V1000, nhưng cụ có biết em mua mấy con Toshiba với Siemen bao nhiêu đâu mà cụ bảo con V1000 rẻ hử?
> Hao lúa lắm cụ ah, em đang tính quay lại phương án sử dụng mấy con DC cho dễ điều khiển nè.


Phân tích chi sâu vậy, em nói cụ bán đi mấy con BT đó đủ tiền mua con V1000 mà :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## elenercom

> Không ổn là sao bác, tư vấn thêm em với ah.
> Hihi còn vụ bán BT thì chắc để em ngâm cứu cái món servo này đã chứ bán lấy gì lái servo ah.


Con fuji đó đời thấp không lái được PM motor đâu bác ạ

----------


## khoa.address

> Con fuji đó đời thấp không lái được PM motor đâu bác ạ


Ah, mấy con fuji đó em sang nhượng hết rồi bác, giờ chỉ còn con Toshiba VFSX-2007P; Siemen micromaster 410 và một em chuyên dụng cho servo là Panasonic MBSK043CSA nhưng chưa biết điều khiển ah.

Hình của em nó đây ah.

----------


## khoa.address

> Phân tích chi sâu vậy, em nói cụ bán đi mấy con BT đó đủ tiền mua con V1000 mà


Ẹc, cái của TH bự lắm em ko chơi đâu, chơi mấy cái mini thôi. hihi

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 06)

---------o0o---------

Thôi, tạm gác qua cái vụ động cơ kéo trục chính. Vì có điều khiển được cái nào ra hồn đâu.

Lại quay về cái vụ dụng cụ thi công nào.

Hic. Không lẽ cứ mỗi lần cắt miếng nhôm, hay miếng mi ca lại lên bản vẽ rồi vác ra tiệm nhờ người ta cắt? Chứ sài máy cắt cầm tay mà cắt mấy cái mẫu nhỏ nhỏ thì nhọc công quá, khó mà thẳng được.

Em quyết định DIY cái bàn cắt mini "tạm bợ" để dùng, khi máy "Xi En Xi" xong thì nâng cấp và tu bổ cho em nó sau. Giờ thì chỉ yêu cầu đơn giản cắt được nhôm 15mm là ok.

Sau vài buổi mò mẫm với những dụng cụ thô sơ thì cái bàn cắt "tạm bợ" của em ra đời để phục vụ cho mục đích chính là chế "máy tiện mini nhiều chức năng". Hihi






---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 06, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

CKD, huanpt, hung1706, solero

----------


## huanpt

Lại 1 tấm gương vượt khó  :Smile: . Có lời khen bác.
Nhưng vụ cắt nhôm này có dưỡng kẹp không? Chứ nhìn sơ qua thấy hơi ớn.

----------

huuminhsh, khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Lại 1 tấm gương vượt khó . Có lời khen bác.
> Nhưng vụ cắt nhôm này có dưỡng kẹp không? Chứ nhìn sơ qua thấy hơi ớn.


Hihi, vẫn đang đẩy tay thôi anh. Cũng ớn ớn!
Mai mốt thay cái lưỡi đường kính lớn hơn rồi làm cái máng trượt chắc ổn hơn tí ah.

----------


## anhcos

Cắt nhôm vậy quá ớn, mình cắt gỗ không thôi mà còn sợ.
Mấy tấm ngắn nó hay nhảy dựng lên lắm, nhất là lúc sắp xong.

----------


## khoa.address

> Cắt nhôm vậy quá ớn, mình cắt gỗ không thôi mà còn sợ.
> Mấy tấm ngắn nó hay nhảy dựng lên lắm, nhất là lúc sắp xong.


Vâng anh, giờ phải cẩn thận tối đa thôi ah. 
Sẽ cố gắng nâng cấp cho em nó tối đa để được an toàn lao động.

----------

minhkhuehd

----------


## minhkhuehd

Em Like để hóng bài.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## VietCAD Co.

Cám ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết hữu ích

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 07)

---------o0o---------

Em xin phép lại tiếp tục cái vụ "dụng cụ thi công" cho xong trước khi đi sâu vào việc chế cháo ah.

Có được bàn cắt mini "tạm bợ" rồi, nhưng để gia công miếng nhôm thành cái bát, cái gối, miếng đệm v.v... ko lẽ ngồi khoan lỗ bằng máy khoan xong cầm cây dũa để dũa theo hình cần sử dụng ah?

Vụ này căng nhất luôn ah. Híc!

Sau bao đêm đắn đo suy nghĩ, cân nhắc đủ kiểu thì em quyết định cầm cố khoảng chục tấm chân dung của ông Obama để "mượn tạm" cái "dụng cụ đơn sơ" đẽo gọt sắt, nhôm, đồng v.v... dùng trong lúc cần kíp này.

Khi máy "Xi En Xi" xong thì sẽ kiếm "chủ" để trả em nó.

Sau một chuyến thồ hàng bằng xe máy trong cơn mưa xối xả thì cái "dụng cụ đơn sơ" đã về đến nhà an toàn để phục vụ cho mục đích chính là chế "máy tiện mini nhiều chức năng". Hihi

Sau đây là một vài hình ảnh của em nó ah.






---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 07, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

CKD

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 08)

---------o0o---------

Có được dụng cụ rồi em bắt tay vào công việc chính tiếp đây ah.















Kết quả của một ngày chủ nhật mày mò thì mấy em nó cũng chịu kết thân lại với nhau ah.

Công việc cuối ngày vẫn là quét dọn rồi lau nhà ko thôi "sư tử hà đông" lại xù lông!

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 08, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Diyodira, huanpt, secondhand, solero, Th.DươngQ8

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 09)

---------o0o---------

Lâu lâu tranh thủ được ngày rảnh, lôi mấy miếng nhôm ra cắt cắt khoan khoan phay phay được mấy cái bát để ráp cùng với mấy món đồ lụm lặt được cho cái trục Z.

Mấy miếng tí tẹo này mà cũng tốn thời gian ghê luôn ah.









P/s: Công việc cuối buổi vẫn là quét dọn rồi lau nhà. Hic!

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 09, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

CKD, huanpt, secondhand, solero

----------


## secondhand

Trục chính ko có ren công và rãnh then thì tiếc quá, phần này phải có để lấp puly rồi encode tùm lum tà la. Thôi mang đi gia công thêm phần này đi em giai!

----------


## maxx.side

Con máy phay mini ngon quá, tìm một con giống vậy đỏ mắt ko ra, bác chủ biết chỗ nào chỉ mình với  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

> Trục chính ko có ren công và rãnh then thì tiếc quá, phần này phải có để lấp puly rồi encode tùm lum tà la. Thôi mang đi gia công thêm phần này đi em giai!


Hihi. chế cách khác đi anh, hồi đó gia công thêm cái này rắc rối lắm, nên khó quá bỏ qua luôn.

----------


## khoa.address

> Con máy phay mini ngon quá, tìm một con giống vậy đỏ mắt ko ra, bác chủ biết chỗ nào chỉ mình với


Cái này cũng ít gặp lắm bác, bác đăng trên các hội máy móc cũ xem.

Ko thì bác cất tiền sẵn đi rồi chờ em làm xong cái máy tiện em nhượng lại cho bác con PSF 385-VD này.

----------


## itanium7000

Bác có định làm chống tâm không nhỉ?

----------


## maxx.side

> Cái này cũng ít gặp lắm bác, bác đăng trên các hội máy móc cũ xem.
> 
> Ko thì bác cất tiền sẵn đi rồi chờ em làm xong cái máy tiện em nhượng lại cho bác con PSF 385-VD này.


Vậy pm thử bao nhiêu để còn bỏ ống để dành  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

> Vậy pm thử bao nhiêu để còn bỏ ống để dành


Bác thông cảm, trên đầu bài viết em có đề cập "xin được mạn phép KHÔNG trả lời những vấn đề như mua đồ ở đâu hay mua cái đó giá thế nào, sẽ làm mất mục đích chế cháo"

Tuy nhiên nếu bác có đọc kỹ nội dung trong sheet 7 của em, nếu tinh ý bác có thể đoán được giá của em nó.

Hoặc khi nào em xong máy em sẽ đăng thanh lý ah, có thể bằng hoặc thấp hơn một chút với giá mua.

Cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm đến bài viết nhé!

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác có định làm chống tâm không nhỉ?


Em cũng đang nghĩ ko ra cái chống tâm chế kiểu gì đây bác ah.

Nên trước mắt tiện mấy cái nhí nhí thì tạm gác vụ chống tâm sang một bên đã. Híc.

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 10)

---------o0o---------

Cái dự án dài hơi của em ko biết đến bao giờ mới xong được đây ko biết nữa.

Thôi hôm nay lụm được món đồ mới nên đăng lên khoe cho vui ah.

Dự tính từ đầu là sài Arduino với mấy con driver 8825 nên mua một bộ, sau lại muốn chuyển hướng sang sài Mach3 với mấy con TB6600 lại sắm thêm nguyên serri, hôm nay lại đi lụm được 03 con Driver IM483 thế là quyết định đổi tiếp phương án là sài Mach3 với IM483, hihi

Không biết vài bữa có đổi sang servo ko nữa, cơ khí thì chưa đâu vào đâu dự tính thì cứ thay đổi liên tục, hic.

Đây là hình của 03 em áo vàng mới lụm được. Chụp hình đăng khoe cho vui mặc dù chưa biết cách sài ra làm sao. kaka

; ; 


---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 10, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

CKD

----------


## hatgo.net

Cụ show video khi tiện nhé

----------


## khoa.address

> Cụ show video khi tiện nhé


Hehe, tất nhiên rồi bác, nhưng cái ngày em nó hoàn động được sao mà lâu quá. Hic

----------


## khoa.address

(Bắt đầu Sheet 11)

---------o0o---------

Xin chào mọi người!

Hôm nay rảnh rỗi em đăng tiếp ký sự về cái dự ớn "Máy tiện mini đa chức năng" của em. AE xem cho vui lúc lướt wep giải trí ah

Người ta nói chín người thì mười ý, mà em thấy một mình em đã có luôn 11 ý rồi. Sau khi gá lắp tất cả các combo thành hình máy tiện như hình trong các Sheet cũ thì em nhận thấy nó quá khổ so với cái nhà bé xíu của em. Ca này khó!

Có cái bài hát xưa cũ nào đó có đoạn: "... Thà là bỏ đi hết, ta làm lại từ đầu ..." Nên em đã quyết định tiễn em nó về nơi đất khách quê người. Bắt đầu ấp ủ một dự ớn mới, tạm đặt tên nó là dự ớn "Máy tiện ốc tiêu đa chức năng"

Thế là hành trình kiếm đồ ráp máy bắt đầu lại từ vạch xuất phát. Và rồi em cũng gom được các bộ phận phù hợp với dự ớn mới. Tuy nhiên, là đồ bãi có gì gom nấy thì làm gì có chuyện chúng kết nối với nhau dễ dàng được. Cái gối, cái bát, miếng đệm v.v... tất cả mọi thứ phải gia công lại cho khớp với nhau. Hayza!

Cái máy phay cơ mini của em mà ngồi quay tay được mớ này để đạt được độ chính xác tương đối chắc cũng mệt ah nha. Đành ngồi lên bản vẽ chi tiết từng món rồi đăng bài nhờ gia công lẻ (Phải trả phí cho sự lười biếng thôi, kakaka). Nhưng lúc này mới biết được cái khó thật sự đây, bởi các xưởng cơ khí họ không rảnh việc để chơi "tay ba", chỉ bắt cặp đôi thôi: *Lẻ + Rẻ - Không làm ; Lẻ + Làm - Không Rẻ ; Rẻ + Làm - Không làm lẻ*. Hic

Đành ngậm ngùi mua nilon màng về bọc tất cả đống đồ kia lại và cho lên nóc tủ. Quay qua suy nghĩ về dụng cụ thi công tiếp, và thế là cái ý tưởng về một dự ớn "Máy phay ốc tiêu" được hình thành.

Quyết định triển khai ngay và luôn cho nó nóng. Kaka. Và sau đây là chi tiết quá trình gom đồ và ráp cái "Máy phay ốc tiêu" của em, xin được đăng lên với mục đích giải trí.

---------o0o---------

Mất một cơ số ngày lượn lờ, lượm lặt có trả phí tại các "thiên đường" ve chai cơ khí em đã có được các vật tư phù hợp với ý tưởng và những dụng cụ gia đình sẵn có để có thể tự "triển" được. Sau khi về nhà phân loại, và chặt chém các kiểu con đà điểu thì em có được cái đống hỗn độn này đây.





Gom được vật tư rồi giờ cắt ghép chúng lại với nhau thôi:

01. Khung máy sử dụng nhôm tấm, XY sử dụng 02 combo KR và 01 combo không nhãn mác.









02. Trục Z sử dụng combo KR







03. Trục chính sử dụng cái ụ bằng inox, đồ bãi (ko biết tháo từ máy gì) + C8-ER11-100L + 03 vòng bi 698z NSK







04. Động cơ của các trục

- Trục chính tạm sử dụng con DC made USA, còn có phay được hay không thì tính sau ah (Do điều kiện môi trường sống nên nói *không* với tất cả cái loại spin và motor có tiếng ồn).

- Di chuyển các trục XYZ được thực hiện bởi 02 step 42x42x50 + 01 step 42x42x70

- Do các vitme trong các combo có được đều là bước 6 và 12, mà em thì lại không sưu tầm được cái driver nào có vi bước chia hết cho hai con số này. Đành phải truyền động dây đai với các puli có tỉ lệ phù hợp cho việc điều chỉnh bước tiến của các trục.







05. Phần điều khiển

- Mach3 + Driver IM483 + CPU đời sâu sâu (Em thì có sẵn một bộ nhưng đời cạn quá, hông lẽ đi sắm thêm một bộ khác về, mất thêm một khoảng phí và khoảng không gian sinh hoạt, kaka). Cái này thì nghe AE nói dễ sử dụng (Em thì chưa sử dụng bao giờ). Nhưng cái máy ốc tiêu bằng tờ giấy A4 kia mà ráp cái mớ đồ điện lằng nhằng này vào sao nhìn giống con Trâu kéo con Kiến quá, mất cân đối về thẩm mỹ. Khó quá chắc tạm thời bỏ qua đi.

- Arduino + CNC Shield V3 + DRV8825. Cái này thì phải code kiếc lằng nhằng (Em thì chưa sử dụng sâu món này). Nhưng được cái rất nhỏ gọn, nên sử dụng thử xem sao. Mong rằng với những chi tiết có dạng hình học đơn giản thì em nó vẫn thực hiện được. Hy vọng!











---------o0o---------

Cuối cùng em cũng ráp xong một cái "Máy phay ốc tiêu" hành trình 95x95x60mm nhìn không giống ai cho riêng mình. Tạm thời chỉ ngồi ngắm cho thỏa chí thôi chứ chưa biết điều khiển.

Giờ em phải đi tầm sư học đạo để có thể code kiếc các kiểu cho em nó chạy đây. 

Chúc AE một ngày vui vẻ! Cảm ơn vì đã xem bài!

---------o0o---------

(Hết sheet 11, lúc nào rảnh em đăng tiếp ah!)

----------

CKD, CNC PRO, duonghoang, Ga con, huanpt, QuyND

----------


## duonghoang

--- Kiểu cụ gắn motor trục Y em mới thấy lần đầu ah  :Smile: , em thấy con motor kéo sẽ bị nặng hơn tí xíu.

----------


## Ga con

> --- Kiểu cụ gắn motor trục Y em mới thấy lần đầu ah , em thấy con motor kéo sẽ bị nặng hơn tí xíu.


Ghép 2 con chạy cho khỏe ấy mà. Trò này trước e cũng chơi rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## khoa.address

> --- Kiểu cụ gắn motor trục Y em mới thấy lần đầu ah , em thấy con motor kéo sẽ bị nặng hơn tí xíu.





> Ghép 2 con chạy cho khỏe ấy mà. Trò này trước e cũng chơi rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


Ko phải em chạy hai con step cho trục dưới đâu ah. Chỉ chạy một con 42 thôi, con 57 kia tháo lõi từ nhẹ tênh rồi, vì làm biếng gia công gối đỡ nên lấy nó làm gối cho cái trục puli đó mà.

----------


## duonghoang

> Ghép 2 con chạy cho khỏe ấy mà. Trò này trước e cũng chơi rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


--- Chạy 1 con ấy cụ, 2 cái buli khác nhau mà.

----------


## CKD

@khoa.address
Em nể cách làm của cụ thật. Ý tưởng và trình tự làm việc. Nhất là hình ảnh rất đầy đủ.

Thanks cụ ạ!

----------

khoa.address, thuhanoi

----------


## v0danh

Sao mình ko đăng bài được nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

Bác muốn bán hàng thì phải đọc nội quy chứ nhỉ?

----------


## nupham

Bác giỏi thật ấy, chúc bác chế tạo được thêm nhiều món đồ khác nhé.

----------


## maymiennam

> Ko phải em chạy hai con step cho trục dưới đâu ah. Chỉ chạy một con 42 thôi, con 57 kia tháo lõi từ nhẹ tênh rồi, vì làm biếng gia công gối đỡ nên lấy nó làm gối cho cái trục puli đó mà.


Bác giỏi thật ấy, chúc bác chế tạo được thêm nhiều món đồ khác nhé.

----------


## dangthiencam

> (Bắt đầu Sheet 11)
> 
> ---------o0o---------
> 
> Xin chào mọi người!
> 
> Hôm nay rảnh rỗi em đăng tiếp ký sự về cái dự ớn "Máy tiện mini đa chức năng" của em. AE xem cho vui lúc lướt wep giải trí ah
> 
> Người ta nói chín người thì mười ý, mà em thấy một mình em đã có luôn 11 ý rồi. Sau khi gá lắp tất cả các combo thành hình máy tiện như hình trong các Sheet cũ thì em nhận thấy nó quá khổ so với cái nhà bé xíu của em. Ca này khó!
> ...


em kết cái trục chính của bác quá, em đang có dự án làm 1 con tiện mini siêu nhỏ chuyên ăn mấy bánh răng cỡ 10,20mm mà đang hơi vướng phần trục chính. ở Hưng Yên hoặc hà nội bác biết có bãi ve chai nào không ạ?

----------


## chin79cr

Chi phí tầm bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Chương trình này sao biến mất tiêu vậy ?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Chương trình này sao biến mất tiêu vậy ?


lão ý chắc tháo đố bán rồi ^^

----------

thuhanoi

----------

